# Wall computer



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok techies, I require some help here. A friend is building a house and wanted my input on something. He wants where he can have a main unit, he says in the wall, where he can play music throughout the house, through itunes or media monkey, maybe use it as a photo display, a calendar with notes on it, and a few other things. Sort of a wanna be bill gates system. The only thing I can think of is sticking a all in one touch screen system in there, maybe making a cut out in the wall and placing it in there and running wires down the wall. This seems expensive, and not sure he is willing to go for it. 

What are your thoughts? Anyone ever attempt something like this? I was wondering if there was intercom systems in place now for something like this.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is well over my head, Jason!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a budget involved?

Edit:

Let me expand a little bit before I hit the hay...

A few things that would be required for my idea.

A tablet style computer, akin to an iPad, that can be mounted on the wall and network wirelessly. This will give more flexibility to location.

A computer or peripheral that can stream audio and video over a network, wired or wirelessly and can be controlled remotely by the mounted pc.

A computer controllable 8 to 12 channel amplifier/head unit to allow adjustment from any pc in the house that contains the control software.

Wired/wireless satellite speakers to be mounted in the desired rooms.

And lastly, software to control the system remotely.

I don't have any concrete ideas on the hardware necessary to put the system together... I need to do a little research, but it isn't going to be cheap.

A decent 12 channel amp/head unit will run around $600 - $1200 itself. And that isn't guaranteeing the ability to be network controlled.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm sure there is a budget, but with him, who knows. You are talking about someone with 5 harley's and he is the only person that rides them, other then the wife hoping on the back. Guy has got some money, although he does work hard for it. He is working on a 6,000+ square foot home for him, his wife and and their two children. i think he said 5 or 6 car garage, double deep for all his toys.

I like the tablet idea. He wanted something he could carry around the house too. He was also asking about home automation, but all I know is the old x10 stuff.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've seen commercial installation where the control center was a removable touch screen that could change audio settings, expand/retract projector displays, adjust lighting, adjust inputs and sources... All sorts of neato things. Must have cost a fortune.

http://www.milehighautomation.com/learn_more.html


----------



## AHODGEVARNA (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi this can be done quite simply and in reason cheap aswell,what would be required would be a main system (typical base system with any pc) placed anywhere in the home preferably as close to the screens as possible even in the walls and from this buy touchscreen monitors and remove the outercasing allowing for a in wall mount to be possible giving the proper wall mounted feeling wanted some other details would need to be addressed but please dont hesatate if you would like me to elaberate more and the use of a multi room sound system can also be easily managed even all controlled from the touchscreens


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've heard of using an iPad for controlling all household type functions... it could be used as a good base start


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was talking to my co-worker about home automation systems and he told me he is having a unit from Control4 (Control4 Home Automation and Smart Home Control > Home) installed. 

Apparently the automation is wireless and control is accessible from PCs, Droids, iPad and tablet PC's.

His stereo head unit is compatible so he will be able to adjust volume and output from his Droid or a tablet PC.


----------

